# Just stared taking Suprecur



## Lou1974 (Jul 9, 2010)

Am i still okay to take antihistamine tablets for my hayfever?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Yes it's fine Suprecur doesn't interact with anti-histamines 

All th best for treatment   
Maz x


----------

